# 1937 Original Rollfast on Ebay



## KevinBrick (Mar 21, 2018)

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Prewar-...315477?hash=item239cba6095:g:2s8AAOSwodlasfGU


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## bike (Mar 21, 2018)

is it correct? 37?


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2018)

I thought that truss rod style was later.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 22, 2018)

Should there be a fin on the fender light for 37 or was that only on Hawthorne's


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2018)

And it's that a 50s chain ring?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 22, 2018)

Don’t think it’s a 1937, looks more 1939.
catalog scan courtesy @sm2501
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302663987559


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 22, 2018)

"1937 MENS TANK BICYCLE ! This bike was only made for only Three Years 1941 being the last year"


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 22, 2018)

All this ZEP talk makes me ill.


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2018)

So on top for the $233.94 shipping cost, there is also a $30.00 fee to take the bike apart and pack it...


----------

